# XMOS USB sound driver



## ogogon (Mar 13, 2019)

Greetings, colleagues!

Tell me, please, does FreeBSD support USB sound devices based on the XMOS chip?

For example:








						42.83US $ |Lusya Upgrade Xmos Xu208 Cpld Usb To I2s Digital Interface Usb Asynchronous Card Dsd 256 - Digital-to-analog Converter (dac) - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Ogogon.


----------

